# If you could move anywhere...



## PA Baker (Jul 28, 2006)

I guess DH and I are in a slump because we haven't traveled for over a year and a half (we both used to have jobs where we traveled a lot) and we're a bit restless so we got to dreaming last night about where we'd move if we could go anywhere.

So...if you could move anywhere--in your own country or anywhere in the world--keeping in mind you'd still have to work in some capacity and have an income, where would you go?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 28, 2006)

San Teodoro, Sardinia during the summer months, Bologna during the cooler period of the year.

(I would have just said Sardinia period, but everyone says it is not very nice there during the winter... then, we could relocate to Bologna, Cris's favourite city in Italy after the summer...)

All provided that Cris can arrange his work to be done entirely on remote administrator ... or we can always open an ice cream shop in Sardinia, people there are not very good at making top quality ice creams


----------



## Loprraine (Jul 28, 2006)

Stanardsville, Virginia.  Cause that's where my sweetie lives.


----------



## cjs (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, let's see - I'd move to Port Angeles, Washington and buy a house built high enough and with a gorgeous view of the Straits of Juan de Fuca and watch the ships from all over the world sail by. The house must also have room to park a 5th wheel.

AND, that's exactly what we did about six months ago!!  It's just fascinating to see all the ships on the straits. We have wanderlust also, so the 5th wheel is being packed up as we speak and we leave tomorrow a.m. for a month swing thru Montana, Idaho, Colorado, Oregon..... with lots of stops in Eastern Washington at the wineries!!!!!


----------



## JohnL (Jul 28, 2006)

I'd love to live on Maui, it's still my favorite vaca spot. As for work, it really doesn't matter as long as I can stay busy.


----------



## Debbie (Jul 28, 2006)

hmmmm  TUFF one... cause I just moved from Washington State to Ontario Canada...  and you WOULD NOT believe all the challenges... from cooking ingredients.. oz to kilograms,  gallons to liters, ( btw gas is 109 a LITER here ick) paying 14% sales tax on everything.   Air quality.. the list goes on.. sooo to have to get up and move again... in the near future??  na nah  LOL  Wouldn't mind visiting Australia tho.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 28, 2006)

Hawaii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkath (Jul 28, 2006)

I love the home we just bought in November!
So, rather than relocating, I'd rather do the following:
move dh's work here (he's currently got a 1-1/2 hr. commute each way)
move my parents & sister to this area
and, while I'm at it, I'll take some snow in the winter too.


----------



## Hopz (Jul 28, 2006)

We moved to Utah to be near my son, and to escape the heat, humidity and pollution of Houston. We landed in a beautiful custom, contemporary home on the side of a mountain looking into a canyon. The view is great.

If you are not Mormon, however, steer clear of this place. From the totally absurd liquor laws to the church run executive, legislative, and judiciary systems...they are in charge, don't care if you know it, and if you don't like it leave...
We are.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 28, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> and, while I'm at it, I'll take some snow in the winter too.


 






HEY wake up bud!! Jkath is going to trade her sunny beach for this frozen stuff!!


----------



## jkath (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll take it, I'll take it!!!!

Now...where do I send the beach?
(here's where I grew up)


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 28, 2006)

I've lived and worked in various places around the world, but home's best!


----------



## The Z (Jul 28, 2006)

I have lived and worked in many great places from the south of Spain to Australia to northern New England.  Each had its appeal.  I loved the culture of Andalucia, the people of Australia and the breathtaking beauty of Vermont... but I've been there, done that.  If I had to pick a place and move it would have to be somewhere NOT cold...  I've always been intrigued by Belize and Guatamala but have never been... so I guess I'll say that.

That said, I love it here in Vegas and don't plan to move any time soon.


----------



## Erik (Jul 28, 2006)

I'd love to get away...to get a fresh start in my new life...just not sure where I would go. Maybe Western Pennsylvania. I lived there as a child and was fascinated by the friendliness of the folks.


----------



## Toots (Jul 28, 2006)

I'd pick the south of France, or Hawaii.

But seriously, my hubby and I are moving to Austin TX next spring.  We were debating between Tucson or Austin and Austin won out.  We are tired of the cold winters and general bad weather here in northern KY.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 28, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> I'll take it, I'll take it!!!!
> 
> Now...where do I send the beach?
> (here's where I grew up)


 
Wow, such a beautiful beach... now you let everyone see it, you will probably have to send it out to many many addresses!!


----------



## jkath (Jul 28, 2006)

funny thing tho' - I never really cared for the beach! This area is in Santa Barbara, within walking distance of my parents' house (which they built and have lived in since '61)


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 28, 2006)

The grass is always greener on the other side....


----------



## vagriller (Jul 28, 2006)

Maybe Costa Rica. The weather there is in the 70s all year round. Definitely someplace tropical, like the Caribbean. Island living sounds great to me.


----------



## Toots (Jul 28, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> Maybe Costa Rica. The weather there is in the 70s all year round. Definitely someplace tropical, like the Caribbean. Island living sounds great to me.


 
When I went to Costa Rica, it was 106 in shade!  Their seasons are opposite of ours.  I was there in late May.  I was on the Pacific coast too.  I think it might be in only the 70s in the very high elevations but its also extremely humid there (rain forest).  It is a very lovely part of the world.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 28, 2006)

Hopz said:
			
		

> We moved to Utah to be near my son, and to escape the heat, humidity and pollution of Houston. We landed in a beautiful custom, contemporary home on the side of a mountain looking into a canyon. The view is great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Be careful how you paint a group of people. I am a member of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latterday Saints, and live on the Canadian Border in Sault Ste. Marie, Michigan. I know from first hand experience that Mormons in Utah don't represent the views of the Church in the greater world. That is, the LDS people as a whole, are warm, freindly, and gracious to a fault. We tend to be freindly and not look down our noses at anyone else. In fact it is a part of our proclamations that we live in harmony with everyone else, not forcing our own beliefs upon others.

 Unfortunately, whenever a group of people get together in large numbers, be they hockey jocks in high-school, , a particular religeous group, or cowboys in Texas, they take on unique group dynamics and tend to protect their own beliefs in sometimes irrational ways. Utah is like that. I have known many a Latter-Day-Saint who was turned off by the restirictive, and sometimes snub-nosed beliefs by some of the members living in Utah. And yet, there are great people there as well.

It is never a good idea to paint all members of a group, be it race, ethnicity, or political beliefs by the same paintbrush. There are good and bad in every demographic.

As for where I'd like to live, it's right here where I'm at. I'd just like to change the attitudes of our local people here. I would change the City Council to a group who loved the youth, from new-borns to young adults, and who would like to provide quality things for them to do. I would also like to see clean, valuable, and good paying jobs in the area so that all of our kids didn't have to move to find careers. I long to live in a place as beautiful as where I'm at, but where people genuinely care about each other.

I have lived in so many places and in so many different communities, and countries. And there were wonderful and rediculous things about each of them. I don't care for gossips. I don't like people who feel it's there buisness to make others unhappy. I don't like people who are full of themselves. And I don't care for people who believe that obatining knowledge is stupid, or square, or not cool. Planned idiocy is not a good way of life.

I'll get off my soapbox now.

Oh, and except for the "_categorizing of people_" part of this post, the rest is not meant to be a reflection of you, Hopz. I understand your frustration at Utah's sometimes rediculous behavior. Some of the people there need to learn the humility that they are supposed to demonstrate to the world.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## vagriller (Jul 28, 2006)

Toots said:
			
		

> When I went to Costa Rica, it was 106 in shade!  Their seasons are opposite of ours.  I was there in late May.  I was on the Pacific coast too.  *I think it might be in only the 70s in the very high elevations but its also extremely humid there (rain forest).*  It is a very lovely part of the world.



That must be the part I am thinking of. I know of a guy that cultivates a rainforest there, and that is who I heard the 70s weather from. They could see the volcano on a clear day from where they live.


----------



## Swann (Jul 28, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> I love the home we just bought in November!
> So, rather than relocating, I'd rather do the following:
> move dh's work here (he's currently got a 1-1/2 hr. commute each way)
> move my parents & sister to this area
> and, while I'm at it, I'll take some snow in the winter too.



Except for most everyone commuting fairly long distances, Southern California has it all.... No one lives more than a 30 min. drive to the snow.  Santa Monica Mts, San Bernardino Mts, Cuyamaca Mts, etc. The beach is only a 60 min or less drive too. You can surf in the morning and ski in the afternoon.....  Not many places like that in the world .


----------



## pdswife (Jul 28, 2006)

We have to wait until Paul retires but.. the condo in Mexico will be waiting for us. 

Then there's the family house in Greece that we'll visit when ever poss.

BUT... HOME is here.  It's where we belong.  It's where our friends are.
It's close to our families but not too close.  It's HOME.  I doubt we could ever leave it for another place forever.


----------



## middie (Jul 28, 2006)

Anywhere that doesn't get cold !


----------



## Dina (Jul 28, 2006)

My husband and I are planning to relocate every summer, starting next year, hopefully.  He's an R.N. and I'm a teacher but take the summers off.  He'll be taking on 8 or 12 week assignments and come back home for the remaining 9 month school year.  We'd rather have the kids in a stable place while they're in school then travel during the summers.  The first place we'd like to temporarily move to is Hawaii, next Colorado, then Arizona and NM.  Once we find the place we like, we'll just stay and forget about Texas.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 28, 2006)

Dina said:
			
		

> The first place we'd like to temporarily move to is Hawaii, next Colorado, then Arizona and NM.  Once we find the place we like, we'll just stay and forget about Texas.



Hawaii or Colorado, or both! Depends on what you like to do though.


----------



## Hopz (Jul 28, 2006)

Goodweed- it was/is not my intention to "paint" a whole group of people. I agree that I know some really nice LDS members, and I also know some who are the opposite while pretending to be of the faith.

Also, I am/was not offended by any of your comments. I hope mine did not offend you- it was not my intent.

I am only alerting others that while this part of Utah is gorgeous- living here does come with some "baggage". Part of that baggage is awareness that the leader of the church runs things here, from owning the leading newspaper and tv/radio station, to strongly influencing (directing) all aspects of government. If that's not so, let me know.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 28, 2006)

Hopz said:
			
		

> Goodweed- it was/is not my intention to "paint" a whole group of people. I agree that I know some really nice LDS members, and I also know some who are the opposite while pretending to be of the faith.
> 
> Also, I am/was not offended by any of your comments. I hope mine did not offend you- it was not my intent.
> 
> I am only alerting others that while this part of Utah is gorgeous- living here does come with some "baggage". Part of that baggage is awareness that the leader of the church runs things here, from owning the leading newspaper and tv/radio station, to strongly influencing (directing) all aspects of government. If that's not so, let me know.


 
No offense taken.  I know you by your posts to be a person worthy of respect.  I just didn't want others taking exception to what you said.  I know from personal experience how innocent comments can be misconstrued and so was merely warning you to take care.

And I agree with you whole heartedly that there are certainly people in a community that can make life difficult for others.  The youth in my home-town have little to do, and no future because of our "ruling-class" around here.  It is a pet peeve of mine.  But I don't live within city limits and so can't even vote in city elections.  It's maddening to see mean-spirited people occupying powerful local positions.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chef_Jen (Jul 28, 2006)

Well Italy was beautiful... Bermuda i could live there *except for winters* its dreary but i had sucha good time there not sure if it was the people i was there with the sun sets or the pink sands or all of it lol

But australia is where id like to live now  - one of my dearest friends are there and i miss the conversations


----------



## mudbug (Jul 28, 2006)

Near water, with seasonal changes. And a private dock.

In the heart of a big city in a high-rise building with a doorman and concierge(HH will never go for this).

Out in the boondocks in a log cabin used to sound good, but there's no bookstores or pizza delivery.

We've discussed this recently and have decided to stay put here in Subdivisionland at least while daughter does high school.  I pointed out that if we move elsewhere when she starts college, she will be coming 'home' to a strange town where none of her friends live.  No good solution for that one yet, but I don't think I want to stay here forever.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 28, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Near water, with seasonal changes. And a private dock.
> 
> In the heart of a big city in a high-rise building with a doorman and concierge(HH will never go for this).
> 
> ...


Wait til daughter marries and settles down and starts a family, then move in several doors down and wooohooo, you can be like me 

kadesma


----------



## mudbug (Jul 28, 2006)

nobody can be like you, kadesma - you are an original.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 29, 2006)

La Jolla, CA and go to Scripps as a graduate student! Work at Sea World with the dolphins and whales and continue the word of Dr. Cordis on interspecies communications - or at Scripps in the wave current lab working on my theory of wave-generated electricity.


----------



## cara (Jul 29, 2006)

okay, Michael, I haven'`t thought of that yet, but it sounds great.. I love whales!

I would like to go somewhere exciting and unknown.. starting something completely different..
If that would be near the sea, everything would be perfect 
I could imagine living in Scandinavia, Italy, North America, Australia, New Zealand etc..
but also somewhere around the baltic Sea, not only at Germany's beaches...


----------



## Claire (Jul 29, 2006)

This is a funny line, because about 8 years ago, my husband and I decided that our Florida retirement wasn't working.  We bought a pickup truck and a trailer and spent 3 years on the road, looking for our ideal.  Since we are two people, compromise was in order (I already had located a flat in Ljubljana that we could afford to tour Europe from for a couple of years, he nixed that.  He kept talking about these great old farm houses in the country.  Huh?  He can't fix anything.  Seriously, nothing.  Doesn't like to garden.  Why?).  So we went looking.  So we found where we are now.  Beautiful very old town, walking distance to restaurants and watering holes, very friendly natives (we've been taken into the bosom of locals).  Hubby and I have itchy feet, but we've stayed here for five years, almost unheard of.  Hawaii, California, and Virginia (my first choices) proved way too expensive for retirement.  Florida too boring.  Anyway, my many European friends say they fell in love with Galena for the same reasons we did.  It looks like a great European small town (no, it isn't a "theme" town, it is just old).  It is pretty, it is green (a big thing for me).  BUT -- the big caveat -- if you're young and need to make a living, small towns are difficult.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 29, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> We tend to be freindly and not look down our noses at anyone else. In fact it is a part of our proclamations that we live in harmony with everyone else,


 
ahem... i think you need to go to confession gw. are you forgetting new yawkuhs? 



as for me, i can't say where i'd want to live, 'cause i may have to go there someday and don't want anyone following me.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jul 29, 2006)

I guess I would stay right here in northern Minnesota. Small town but close to a larger town. We are on a lake and fish off the dock or take the boat out. We enjoy snowmobiling and ice fishing and like the change of seasons. We have traveled out west and south but MN still is better. I do like the Rocky MT. tho and wouldn't mind living in an area where I could view them all day.


----------



## licia (Jul 29, 2006)

I love where we live, after all, we've been here for 36 years. Our children grew up here and still return to see us often. We have lots of friends, a good church family, enough relatives, close enough to the important things. The only thing I would change is that people are moving here right and left making the traffic terrible at times. I really don't know where they come from. We live only 35 miles from where I was born, but I've travelled to Europe and other places that interested me. We are retired and do what we want when we want and have enough interests to keep us from becoming self-absorbed. We also have enough to keep us happy and be able to share with others. I am very grateful for everything I have. If I had to move somewhere, I suppose I'd try to make that work also. If I could only cook like Kadesma, I'd be one happy camper!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 29, 2006)

on the road traveling right now...MD to OH yesterday...doing MI to the UP today, then over to MN sun.  Then back by way of IN and I 70 through western MD.  but we're building in Cester Cty PA. (SE of the state)  Mushroom country!


----------



## kleenex (Jul 29, 2006)

A place where the cost of living is free


----------



## VickiQ (Jul 29, 2006)

We're looking forward to leaving Suffern behind- more bad memories than good here-unfortunate to say as we raised our kids here and Jimmy has lived here most of his life.We have 12 years before his retirement and then we would love to move somewhere near the ocean-away from NY for sure.


----------



## Corinne (Jul 29, 2006)

I'd move back home - to Lancaster, PA.
If I couldn't go there, I would go to the Puget Sound area of Washington state.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 29, 2006)

I guess Italy or Spain, in some romantic part. I'd like to live in Tuscany.


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm quite happy just where I am!


----------



## mudbug (Jul 29, 2006)

Fryboy, anyone who couldn't be happy there just plain couldn't be happy.  sigh.................


----------



## VickiQ (Jul 29, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> I'm quite happy just where I am!


NOW that's my idea of heaven!!!!!!!!!


----------



## corazon (Jul 30, 2006)

In country, it'd probably be Kauai.  I loved it there.  dh could work for the fire dept and drive around those hummers they have at every station.

Anywhere in the world?  New Zealand springs to mind, Scotland is a verrrry close second.  I think we'd have to do some serious research first though, I wouldn't mind living in Italy but I don't think dh would go for it.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 30, 2006)

*Why would I want to live anywhere else? This is the view from my Mom's backyard.*


----------



## Little Miss J (Jul 30, 2006)

...fly south for the winter....I am cold. It is the coldest winter here for years .Is that beach warm Wasabi?

I don't what I'd do if we got really cold weather.  It doesn't even snow here!


----------



## Claire (Jul 30, 2006)

Mudbug, once your kids are adults, they don't need to "come home" to a place where they are known unless they want to enough (i.e., they can stay with aformentioned friends or get a hotel room).  So once she graduates from high school, feel free to move on.  It will free her to be a real adult, and help you to move into the next phase of your life.  I have three younger sisters (two in their forties, one in her late thirties) and somehow we all survived not being able to "Go Home" to the house we were raised in.  So -- go for it!


----------



## VickiQ (Jul 30, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Why would I want to live anywhere else? This is the view from my Mom's backyard.*


(((WASABI))) If I had that view- I would never want to leave either- I sat here meditating at your picture alone this morning-Thank you for the place to escape.Love and energy, Vicki


----------

